

Got my app out of the door with RubyMotion in just 2-3 hours - green
http://words.alexeypro.com/2012/05/17/birdemia-with-rubymotion.html

======
green
Frankly, I really liked RubyMotion. It doesn't save you from necessity to
learn Cocoa touch, but it just makes the experience much more interesting with
Ruby. The whole process was very very simple.

------
54mf
Yeah, and it looks like a 2-3 hour app. A seasoned developer could build that
in the same time with Objective-C, or HTML5 / CSS3.

~~~
christiangenco

        It is crappy and it is simple, but that's the best part of it.

------
octopus
Looks great for a few hours of work. I think this is the second RubyMotion app
from App Store, first one is Mustachio.

------
adamsilver
I hate it when people lie about the time it took to accomplish something just
to look smart.

~~~
octopus
I don't think he lies, have a look at his CV (pdf):

<http://ap.resume.s3.amazonaws.com/alexeyp-resume.pdf>

